# Having Planned c-section at 35 wks



## Mumof42009

It looks like my time has come to have my little boy, my consultant has planned my c-section for next thurs as scan showed slow growth and shreading of my placenta.:cry:
Ive been told that he will proberly have problems with his feeding because of the sucking relflex not being developed properly which i would of expected anyway, the steriods shouldve helped his lungs so they dont think he will have problems with his breathing. I met with neonatal team yesterday and theyve said im looking anything from 2 days to 2 weeks before he can come home i didnt think i'd be doing the journey again im just hopeing it isnt a long one this time :cry:.


----------



## bumpsmum

oh hun im sorry to hear you could not hang in a little longer, it must be hard knowing your headed back to NICU again but it sounds like your little prince will be safer out soner rathr than later. Wishing you the best of luck, a speedy recovery and your little man home real soon x :hugs:


----------



## pinkycat

im sorry 2 hear this :hugs:
i had my LO by em c section at 35 +2 i had steroid injections 4 her lungs and her breathing was fine when she was born. She struggled 2 maintain her temp so was put in a heated cot by my bed, she was slow2 feed but managed 2 take expressed milk in a bottle, i took her home exactly a week after she was born after she had gone back up 2 her bithweight (5lb)
best of luck im sure everything will b fine :hugs:

chrissie x


----------



## Dona

Hey Hun, 

We are all thinking of you at this end and sending you lots of strength hugs. 35 weeks is a good gestation for you to get to, you should be proud of yourself. Your LO should be OK too - you wait and see! 

The fear of going back to the Neonatal until must be awful though. Take care and keep us posted. xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi hoping everything goes well with your planned c-section.

Thought you might get some encouragement from this - my sister had her daughter exactly at 34 + 0, weighed in at 5 lb 6 oz, she spent a day in SCBU, a bit jaundiced and took a while to control her body temp but my sis went home with her the same week (Day 3 i think -was 12 years ago now lol -but mum and baby went home on the same day). Was her third baby, spontaneous vaginal delivery though not c-section, but she was healthy, managed breast feeds well and went on to thrive.

All the best when little one comes xx


----------



## Mumof42009

Thanks Ladies for all your kind words, i must say im really nervous about what is coming and hopeing that he does come straight home but also prepared myself for the journey again just incase x


----------



## prem2pram

Aww hum sending positive vibes in the hop your little one won't spend too long in NICU. x


----------



## MandaAnda

Fingers crossed he can stay with you and gets to go home soon. The sucking reflex will already be developed - it's the coordinating of sucking, swallowing and breathing that tends to come around 35 weeks (some babies are early, some are a bit late). Every baby is different (we discharged one home at 33+1 corrected, as he was feeding beautifully and had no further problems).


----------



## Mumof42009

MandaAnda said:


> Fingers crossed he can stay with you and gets to go home soon. The sucking reflex will already be developed - it's the coordinating of sucking, swallowing and breathing that tends to come around 35 weeks (some babies are early, some are a bit late). Every baby is different (we discharged one home at 33+1 corrected, as he was feeding beautifully and had no further problems).

Thanks so much i hope he doesnt stay in long but i know he will be in good hands like my girls was, i spoke to the neonatal team and because he has had streriods they said it would mainly be his feeding. do they need to see they are putting on weight before they let them home? x


----------



## Hevz

All babies are different and some need nore help than others. My eldest daughter was born at exactly 35wks and was able to come onto the normal ward with me. She was breathing fine but struggled a bit to keep her temp so she needed to go in a heated cot and then she had some jaundice so needed uv therapy for a few days. All this was in a private room that they put us in on a normal ward so I never had to go to SCBU with her.

She was very sleepy and it was a struggle to wake her for feeds but somehow managed to carry on breastfeeding with no formula top ups even though the midwives were quite insistant at times:growlmad:. I stuck to my guns and kept putting her to the breast:thumbup:


Lauren is now a very healthy 6 year old...7 in a fortnight actually:happydance:


Good luck babe, hope all goes well xxxxxx


----------



## Lottie86

Sending lots of good wishes to you for Thursday and hope your LO doesn't have to spend long in hospital. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that he can stay with you from when he's born :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Mumof42009 said:


> Thanks so much i hope he doesnt stay in long but i know he will be in good hands like my girls was, i spoke to the neonatal team and because he has had streriods they said it would mainly be his feeding. do they need to see they are putting on weight before they let them home? x

It's great you got to speak to them. And, yes, if the only issue is his feeding, they'll want to see that he's taking feeds well, demanding them and steadily putting on weight. Take advantage of the nurses and doctors there, and make sure you're entirely happy with your chosen method of feeding by the time you get him home. Good luck!


----------



## bumpsmum

good luck for thur hun, well all be thinking of you and your little man x


----------

